# Prices on Best Buys website are on average 4.2 per cent higher than Amazon



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 10, 2012)

And thats BEFORE tax and shipping!  


And the CEO has officially resigned.

Best Buy chief executive resigns - FT.com


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 10, 2012)

have to pay for all the brick buildings somehow.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I never understood Best Buy...   they never really gave you a reason to buy from them instead of anyone else.   I think one time I picked up an external hard drive cause there was a coupon.  Really though, the prices aren't great, and the customer service is so bad that shoppers would get better information if they never spoke to an associate.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 10, 2012)

CNBC nailed it too

News Headlines


----------



## orljustin (Apr 12, 2012)

Best Buy is the only place to get electronics around here.  I bought a Wacom tablet there a few weeks ago.  Same price as Amazon.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Yeah, I never understood Best Buy...   they never really gave you a reason to buy from them instead of anyone else.


And even once you're actually _inside the store_, they don't even try to do their damn job and let you buy something.

Every time I've gone there, if it's not something I can just pick up off the shelf and walk up to the front with - I have had to leave the store empty handed and go somewhere else after multiple failed attempts at getting an employee to get me something from the back.

Me:  "Hey, excuse me ... I'm trying to spend a couple thousand dollars here, but I just need you to go get the stuff for me..."
Best Buy Employee:  "Umm...  Yeah, let me go check on that..." <goes to lunch>


I only go to Best Buy if it's an emergency and I need something small, like blank DVDs.  Even then, I'd rather go somewhere else.  Even Walmart is better than Best Buy.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Buh bye...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 12, 2012)

Gotta' give bestbuy some credit, they crank out more "instant pro photographers" than all other entities combined


----------



## IByte (Apr 12, 2012)

They tell you to go elsewhere because the people working usually shop at newegg ....whooohooo long live newegg!!


----------



## Mrgiggls (Apr 12, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Yeah, I never understood Best Buy...   they never really gave you a reason to buy from them instead of anyone else.   I think one time I picked up an external hard drive cause there was a coupon.  Really though, the prices aren't great, and the *customer service is so bad* that shoppers would get better information if they never spoke to an associate.



 You got that right.  I once bought an open-box graphics card for my PC at BB.  The sticker showed the discounted price.  The girl at the register rang it up from the UPC without looking at it and gave me the full, new item price.  I pointed out that the price was $XX and the girl said "no it isn't". So I direct her to the clearance price sticker. She rolls her eyes and proceeds to fix it in her register, acting like I'm the guy that just spit on Mother Theresa after slapping the baby Jesus.   
           I'm not one to engage in confrontations but I was well and truly offended by the little twit.  So I took my receipt and the box straight from the checkout counter to the customer service desk and asked for a refund.  They tried to tell me they could take the item back but I'd have to have my money sent back to be by mail and that it'd take several weeks.  I argued and eventually asked to speak to the manager and was given my money back.  Not once  during this time did anyone ask why I wanted a return 10 seconds after I purchased the item.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 12, 2012)

I worked there as seasonal help one year.  They charge customers so much because they give a crazy discount to employees!  lol
No joke, I bought a $50 Otterbox for $20 lol I also boughty a $400 tv stand for $150.  It was insane.


----------



## IByte (Apr 12, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:
			
		

> I worked there as seasonal help one year.  They charge customers so much because they give a crazy discount to employees!  lol
> No joke, I bought a $50 Otterbox for $20 lol I also boughty a $400 tv stand for $150.  It was insane.


And I enjoyed that discount a good long time lol.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 12, 2012)

IByte said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe me, I did ALL of my Christmas shopping there!  lol


----------

